# "Tremolo" Picking Chords



## Sugbaable (May 29, 2013)

Ok, so I'll use this song as an example for this technique, because I cannot for the life of me get it down. In 11th Hour by Lamb of God (otherwise a pretty easy song), it has this breakdown where they tremolo pick the open drop d power chord (so D and A) really fast, then quickly play a dissonant chord and sounds super cool.
But I'm wondering, how do you play that power chord?
There's no way that its all down picked. It has to be "tremolo" picked if that's the right word. But how do they do it?


----------



## Matthew (May 30, 2013)

Alternate down strokes and up strokes until you can do it smoothly, then work it up to tempo.

Good ol' LoG.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 30, 2013)

You use the same principal, as you would tremolo picking a single string. The motion of trem picking chords, involves imagining that the 2+ strings, are just one gigantic string. So imagine how you'd try to tremolo pick a .46 (10x thicker than a normal string).

If I'm confusing you, check out the Pain Divine, Sworn to the Black, Chapel of Ghouls, or all of it. Trem picking chords, is one of the reasons no one sounds like Morbid Angel.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, forgot the damn embed.


----------



## Sugbaable (May 31, 2013)

Oh ok, that is what I've been doing, I'll just have to work on it, haha. Thanks


----------

